

Anything You Want - wyclif
http://sivers.org/a

======
nopassrecover
So there doesn't appear to be a description or anything here, which is odd as
Amazon has one and a rave review from Tim Ferriss among other things.

In any case:

"Best known for creating CD Baby, the most popular music site for independent
artists, founder Derek Sivers chronicles his “accidental” success and failures
into this concise and inspiring book on how to create a multi-million dollar
company by following your passion. In Anything You Want, Sivers details his
journey and the lessons learned along the way of creating CD Baby and building
a business close to his heart."

~~~
Arjuna
_So there doesn't appear to be a description or anything here [...]_

Here's a little more info:

<http://sivers.org/ayw>

From the above URL:

"It's 40 short stories, sharing what I learned during starting, building, and
selling CD Baby."

------
acangiano
Am I the only one that finds the book cover quite off-putting? It definitely
stands out in a "purple cow" sort of way, but I can't help but think that it
will affect sales (even though the book will no doubt do well regardless.)

That said, I look forward to reading it, and I'm sure it will be awesome.

~~~
boyter
Somewhat... At first I thought it was some sort of bizarre CD cover (you know
the type) and kept looking then noticed it was actually about a book. So it
worked in that respect to get me in, although I was a little confused at
first.

I guess it worked though because I promptly bought a copy.

------
orionlogic
Derek is one of those people you wish to know in person. One of those good
guys who you can trust and good at core. He always responds any email send by
his followers. Why this is important you may say. Well, after sending emails
to some so called VC/entreprenuer internet stars and having not receiving any
single return, it's an obligation for me to shout out Derek's classy
attitudes.

i have the book and it's really good. His crystal clear thoughts and simple
and approachable style is fabulous.

------
peteforde
I agree that there should be more information and a better cover... however
Derek Sivers is one of a small handful of people that I simply trust to only
be awesome. This man's affiliation is a golden stamp.

------
DavidChouinard
Related: Derek Sivers' 3 minute TED Talk on leadership (it's perfectly spot-
on.): <http://on.ted.com/9O9d>

------
skarayan
Started reading this book today. It's a small book and cuts through the BS
with solid information. Nothing too new or groundbreaking, but I do like
hearing another point of view. Much of the advice so far is to stay small and
focus on the customer. Reminds me a little of Rework, but different tone.

------
klous
He also writes great summary notes on a ton of business related books.
<http://sivers.org/book>

------
fmavituna
I bought the book just now, looking great. However I have to say that, not
sure why, but the book cover is really disturbing.

~~~
rfrey
_not sure why_

Because it looks like a dismembered child's head? Or if you get closer and see
he's buried, someone who's been left for the ants to feast on?

~~~
SoftwareMaven
And I just saw it as somebody having fun at the beach, which I think goes
along with what the book is trying to say (you can have fun building what you
want).

~~~
nandemo
Same here. I wonder if some people never played of getting buried in beach
sand, and are "parsing" the image incorrectly, imagining the kid's body buried
vertically?

